# My very first (true espresso)



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well I couldn't contain myself for a moment longer. My first ever batch of Rave which were roasted last Monday have hit the grinder for the first time. Maybe sooner than recommended, but I couldn't wait for a moment longer. It really has hit home to me what you all have been talking about. The penny has finally dropped. Previously I have never been able to drink an espresso before (far too bitter), but today I have not only drunk one, but without any sugar whatsoever. I have never had a particularly sweet tooth, but I have always found coffee to be a tad bitter and therefore I have always taken half a teaspoon to take the edge off, but not today.

Usually I have had cappuccinos which do hide the actual coffee flavour (and/or bitterness) to a degree, so today I though I would strip it right back. Now I am totally inexperienced with regards to my palette, but as time goes on hopefully things will improve and i'll get better, but as a starting point, things are looking good.

My timings were bang on 15g in 25g out in 25 seconds, however it did taste a tad watery to me although I did taste good and as I said earlier I have never ever been able to drink an espresso before as I have found it far too bitter. So, after much research and spending on grinder and associated bits and bobs, I now find myself where I have been striving for months. Really it has only just begun.

Also knocking the puck out of the portafilter, it came out in one solid lump. Nice and neat. Whenever i've taken the puck out before I have always has to scoop the remnants out with a spoon. Is it due to using fresh ground coffee that the puck comes out so easily?

These are the first true espressos with the Rave beans. Going by what I have learn/read, they certainly seem ok. No doubt people will be able to say if they are rubbish or not. I am always open to constructive criticism from people so I can improve things if needs be.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Certainly not rubbish! - Nice tiger striping there - good indicator of decent espresso.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks alot, Systematic. Don't know if it was a fluke then, or perhaps all my research and question asking, coupled with my investment in some good gear has paid off.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good , and if you say you forgave the sugar and enjoyed the taste you must be doing something right .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a fluke - attention to detail is the key. If and when you have to tweak your settings, grind level, dose etc, don't change more than one variable at a time. That way, you can keep on top of things and fine tune to keep you in the ballpark for consistent good extractions.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I haven't needed to do anything to the grinder since I got it last Tuesday. I bought some espresso beans from my local supermarket to get things going and dialled them in and have been using them up until this afternoon when I ground the remnants of the supermarket beans out and put the Raves in. Lo and behold, when I made my first espresso everything was spot on, so that is good, although if the grinder had needed adjusting then that wouldn't have been a problem anyway. Obviously it is reassuring to know that it is set at a good position at the mo.

Do different beans require the grinder to be adjusted most times or not????


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Grind, dose, repeat!

and yes, each bean will need some sort of adjustment to get the best out of it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, as beans age, they dry out which may well require slight grind adjustment.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, Glenn. I have a couple of other varieties coming from Rave next week, so when it is time to use them, i'll keep and eye on the first few to see how it goes.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I anticipate on ordering little and often. That way I can be assured of getting the freshest beans I can. I have some airtight containers ready, but on average what is the longest you can keep beans before they have a significant reduction in quality?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

little and often is the best. Usually you do have to adjust grind but it's always nice when you don't as you don't lose a dose! chucked 18g of a new coffee in the grinder myself this morning and got a very acceptable extraction, happy!

that espresso looks lovely.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

what beans were they? Italian Job?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

m4lcs67 said:


> I anticipate on ordering little and often. That way I can be assured of getting the freshest beans I can. I have some airtight containers ready, but on average what is the longest you can keep beans before they have a significant reduction in quality?


Generally, once beans have degassed, they are at their best for a month and still OK for a further couple of months. Keep the packet sealed and out of direct sunlight.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

The beans were the Signatures although I ordered 500g of Warrawee and 500g of Mocha Java on Friday, so they will be here next week. Going to work my way through them all eventually.


----------

